# Anyone have and willing to part with an 80s Toro gas power shovel



## RomanRepair98 (11 mo ago)

Anyone who has one of these machines they would be willing to part with, please let me know. Been looking for one for one recently as cool functioning collectible in the shop. Would prefer running but if not at least with all the parts, surely it has to be a tall order since the few i've seen are scooped up quick. Also anybody who may have some old new stock for them?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Bump... best of luck in your quest. 🍻

And welcome to SBF,


----------

